# Turkey calls for newbie



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

So this year is going to be my first attempt to hunt wild turkey (I have a general season tag). I plan to spend the next two months (well, weekends anyway) scouting for turkey and learning how to call them. What kind of calls should I get though. I know there are slate calls, box calls, and mouth diaphagms, but which is best for a newbie?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> but which is best for a newbie?


There in lies the rube.

In my opinion the mouth calls seem to work best. Little movement and a big variation of sounds are its two big benefits. But they are harder to master. Good news is you have two months to practice on your porch, in your car, and during the commercials watching Leno.

I have one of each of the other calls, good to have a few on hand, as the mouth calls are easy to lose or damage.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > but which is best for a newbie?
> ...


I concur.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Will the turkey's even be receptive to calling during the general season hunt?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Puddler said:


> Will the turkey's even be receptive to calling during the general season hunt?


Yes!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Puddler said:
> 
> 
> > Will the turkey's even be receptive to calling during the general season hunt?
> ...


Quit lying to everyone Pro! they will be all done rutting and want nothing to do with a turkey call. In fact, most all the turkeys that didn't get killed in the first wave will be hiding deep in the forest with lock jaw. It won't be worth it! Don't buy a tag! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I brought in two different toms in two different areas on the last week of the hunt with this call last year, mm73. It's made for beginners, is easy to use, and cheap. I got mine for $1.99 in a closeout bin. The turkeys wanted me bad. One flew right at me! I dang near shot that big old condor looking thing right out of the sky. :lol:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Your first call should be a box! *Period, stop, don't turn left and don't turn right, just buy a good box call from just about any of the good name call maker company!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*BOX!* who said box? I'll have some of that!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *BOX!* who said box? I'll have some of that!


That's funny I would've guessed you gay :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Puddler said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > *BOX!* who said box? I'll have some of that!
> ...


Please don't hijack my thread! :evil:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a glass slate call that is pretty easy to use. Just practice a lot, and watch those turkey hunting shows. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry mm73, back to topic.

Box calls are ok till you get one in close and can't move any more... Plus, they're *LOUD* also not good when the birds are close. My suggestion, get a couple calls and learn how to use them. I'd start with a box or slate. Both are easy to learn and effective. But I would strongly suggest a mouth call. They're hands free, sound good, and you can control the volume. They are harder to master but they aint THAT hard. :wink:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice everybody. I will start with a box call and a mouth call. Is there a particular brand that you would recommend, or are they all about the same? 

BirdDogger mentioned the Quaker Boy Foam-Fit™ Beginner's Double Diaphragm Turkey Call. I think I will give that one a try.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

mm73, I also use a box call together with the diaphragm. This combination has worked pretty good for me the past two years. I think Tex nailed it. The box is good for bringing a bird in from a distance. It's been the soft, clucky noises from the diaphragm that's closed the distance for me.


----------

